# RSH - Respiri Limited



## System (29 August 2011)

iSonea Limited (ISN) was formerly known as KarmelSonix Ltd (KSX).

For previous discussion of this company, please refer to the KSX thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7472


----------



## junhan (19 December 2011)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*

has anyone been noticing this stock recently?

gained 80% on friday for no apparent reason

the trading demand volume is still very high today


----------



## xenith69 (27 December 2011)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



junhan said:


> has anyone been noticing this stock recently?
> 
> gained 80% on friday for no apparent reason
> 
> the trading demand volume is still very high today




Ex director that was sacked by new CEO dumped 100million shares on market in a vindictive manner, spp was at a very low sp and now most the games are over with a US otcqx listing on 2nd jan 2012
Watch this space!
ISN away!


----------



## kingink (20 January 2012)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*

Hey Xenith,

You think there's going to be some action here soon with the upcoming asthma tester?

I've only just started my commsec account so I'm a total noob investor.

I've been doing a lot of study lately and I don't mind the look of this company's future.

Silly to buy first stock in this company?  

I've also been looking at ALT and WPG..... 

One of my crazy ideas was GNS but they seem to be broke slow movers... haha

Weird stocks I guess... I have a habbit of thinking once a company hits rock bottom it might boom again later??? hahaha


----------



## snsdmonkey (30 January 2012)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



kingink said:


> Hey Xenith,
> 
> You think there's going to be some action here soon with the upcoming asthma tester?
> 
> ...




Not silly if you use the correct money management. What do you see in the future of ISN that impresses you?


----------



## Chasero (30 January 2012)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



kingink said:


> Hey Xenith,
> 
> You think there's going to be some action here soon with the upcoming asthma tester?
> 
> ...




Be careful in picking bottoms!!

I'd say paper trade for a month AT LEAST or so first! (your broker should have a portfolio manager)


----------



## kingink (25 July 2012)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*

Hey,

Yeah well.. Isonea has bummed.. I dont know what made me think of something special in this company.

I only put a minor ammount of money into it anyway... My other pick was WPG however the whole market seems to have popped except for some major blue chips or those with strong contracts...

If I had of sold WPG before the crash I would have made a 15-20% profit...  

Lame... kinda just sitting on them now waiting for something good to happen.


----------



## Country Lad (12 July 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



kingink said:


> .. Isonea has bummed.. I dont know what made me think of something special in this company....................... kinda just sitting on them now waiting for something good to happen.




Well the good has happened to the price.

After an update, a speeding ticket and a further update, the price has been moving since April.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## skc (12 July 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



Country Lad said:


> Well the good has happened to the price.
> 
> After an update, a speeding ticket and a further update, the price has been moving since April.
> 
> ...




A stock that's performed very well and the few stocks that appear on the 52-week high scan for the whole of June.

Although it would have been difficult to hold around end of May when the price fell from 38 to 21.5. And if that didn't get you to sell, the lower high a week later would have kicked further people out.

Trend following can be a tough gig even when the trend looked so strong on hindsight.

Discl. Wish I hold :frown:


----------



## Country Lad (17 July 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*

Maybe another break soon.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## bailx (31 July 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*

Looking head and shoulders above the rest. I really like the volume input for the tiny beast.


----------



## richardgeary (2 August 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



bailx said:


> Looking head and shoulders above the rest. I really like the volume input for the tiny beast.




Well  hopefully they start selling their asthma device next month and we see another boost in the share price. 

I'm surprised we haven't seen much in the way of comments on here about the company for such a stella performer. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Country Lad (2 August 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



richardgeary said:


> I'm surprised we haven't seen much in the way of comments on here about the company for such a stella performer. Fingers crossed.




I was stopped out when it broke the wrong way after I posted the chart.  Sold the lot assuming it isn't going to do much for a while so I have moved on.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel (2 August 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



Country Lad said:


> I was stopped out when it broke the wrong way after I posted the chart.  Sold the lot assuming it isn't going to do much for a while so I have moved on.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




I like your p&f charts, CM;
They're rarely seen these days, and I couldn't tell how you glean some future direction from them?
But you probably used the OHLC chart for that...

From my chart (invluding Intraday at the time), I got the suspicion that the rally was over on July 15th. On that day, I offloaded my last holding and haven't been back since then. "Moved on" as you said


----------



## bailx (4 August 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



richardgeary said:


> Well  hopefully they start selling their asthma device next month and we see another boost in the share price.
> 
> I'm surprised we haven't seen much in the way of comments on here about the company for such a stella performer. Fingers crossed.




     Certainly got alot out of there $13.5 million from its allotted $38.6 million new fully-paid ordinary shares in a private placement.  Guarantees the funding needed to launch and market AirSonea, selling it to the US market next year as well. The smart phone Asthma sounds tremendous, it really should get a lot of feed back in September. It would be traffic it can hold above support 0.500, until them. 
$13.5 million private placement illustrates the strong confidence in investors and a strong commercialization strategy.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 August 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*

Have a look.  Close to trend line, though spread has widened just then.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 August 2013)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*



Gringotts Bank said:


> Have a look.  Close to trend line, though spread has widened just then.




That's all this one has I reckon.  I sold way too early.


----------



## kingink (9 October 2014)

*Re: ISN - iSonea*

Haha late reply but I also sold too early. No worries happy trading!


----------



## System (7 December 2015)

On December 7th, 2015, iSonea Limited (ISN) changed its name and ASX code to Respiri Limited (RSH).


----------



## greggles (13 April 2018)

Respiri Limited popped up on my radar this morning.

The company develops devices and mobile health apps to improve the management of chronic respiratory disorders such as asthma and COPD. Their flagship product is the AirSonea breath sensor.

They just raised $3 million via a placement of 37,500,000 shares at 8c per share.

Former global Pfizer Inc. executive Mario Gattino was appointed CEO in December so it looks like they have an experienced and focused management team in place. The "CEO 100 Day Update" released on 5 March is worth a look if you want to know more about the company.

Some real potential here IMO if all goes to plan.


----------



## greggles (20 April 2018)

Respiri Limited has been keeping the good news coming. Today it announced that it has successfully completed the functional demonstration prototype of its second generation AirSonea® wheeze monitor and the share price jumped on the news. There's lots of confidence in this one at the moment. Huge market and innovative product.


----------



## pixel (20 April 2018)

I got burned by its previous incarnation. iSONEA had also lots of good news, prototypes and approvals in the pipeline. What happened to the Wholter, for eg?
In recent reports, I still can't find any operational revenue, let alone profit.


----------



## greggles (20 April 2018)

pixel said:


> I got burned by its previous incarnation. iSONEA had also lots of good news, prototypes and approvals in the pipeline. What happened to the Wholter, for eg?
> In recent reports, I still can't find any operational revenue, let alone profit.



It's a real risk to hold these kind of stocks long term unless you really understand the market and their technology and products. That being said, the ride up can be breathtaking, so I think the smart approach is to buy in for the ride up then maybe sell some after profits have been made and free carry the rest as a risk mitigation strategy. That way you can profit further and buy back in if the company is on a winner or sell out and walk away if it misses.


----------



## pixel (20 April 2018)

... and it seems that - or something like it - is exactly what punters did today 
How many of them would have been participants in the recent 8cps fund raiser?


----------



## greggles (7 September 2018)

My caution with RSH has proven to be well founded. After peaking at 16.5c in early May, the RSH share price then proceeded to decline to 7c over the next four months. The excitement wore off and those who bought in hoping that it was going to the moon beat a hasty exit when they realised it wasn't going to be that easy.

That being said, it may have bottomed out at 7c, at least in the short term. Today Respiri announced a manufacturing agreement with SRX Global for the production of its next generation breath and asthma wheeze detection sensor. Manufacturing agreements mean that production can't be too far away and hopefully revenue won't be too far behind that. 

RSH is up 19.48% to 9.2c today on volume of around 2 million shares.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2020)

Respiri came out of a trading halt on Friday morning after announcing it had signed a sales and distribution deal with Indian pharmaceutical giant Cipla under which the global group will initially order 2000 of the "wheezo" units for sale to doctors and pharmacies in Australia and New Zealand. Shares in Respiri initially bounced more than 50 per cent to 16.5¢ before giving up most of those gains by late morning,....

The "wheezo" device is an egg-shaped product that is held up to a person's windpipe and monitors the rate of wheezing. It is connected to an app that collects the data and gives a readout of wheezing rates. Respiri has had a chequered history on the ASX and has spent years trying to commercialise the device.

Respiri chief executive Marjan Mikel said on Friday that a large amount of work had been undertaken over the past few months to reduce the production cost of the "wheezo" devices. The Cipla agreement would generate gross product margins of between 30 per cent and 40 per cent from the start of calendar 2021.
It would take time to win over the medical community.







> "We're up for the challenge,'' he said. "That's certainly why we needed an 800-pound gorilla in the form of Cipla.''




Mr Mikel said Cipla's sales force in Australia had coverage of 15,000 doctors and 4000 pharmacies.
There were 2.7 million sufferers of asthma in Australia and Respiri's business model was based on trying to reach 2 per cent penetration over 18 months.

Mr Mikel arrived as the new chief executive in December and said the group needed to show a track record to investors to build credibility.







> "The company has had a chequered history and a lot of false starts,'' he said. He was trying to bring a sharper commercial focus to the business. "The organisation was in perpetual R&D mode,'' he said.
> 
> Mr Mikel emphasised that Respiri was a medical device company and that widespread adoption of the "wheezo" as part of asthma monitoring programs would be gradual. "It's going to require a behavioural change on behalf of the medical community," he said.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2020)

and signed with ZipPay (Z1P)

"_Our Agreement with ZIP provides asthmatic patients seeking access to our platform additional financial flexibility when making these important healthcare decisions relating to improvements in the management of their disease_"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 March 2021)

The company has created an egg-shaped device which a person holds up to their trachea and records their deep breathing for 30 seconds. The recording is then sent via bluetooth to an app on the person’s phone, which utilises artificial intelligence to analyse the sound and detect an asthma sufferers “_wheeze rate”_. It is designed to help a patient and their doctor manage their asthma by providing data on a person’s condition, versus relying on a patient’s own account of their symptoms.

By analysing the data, a doctor is able to determine if a person’s asthma was made worse on a particular day because there was a high pollen count, or bushfire smoke, or even a sudden cool change.

Having started selling its Wheezo device through pharmacies in Australia late last year, *Respiri Health* is now also planning to launch in the US. On Tuesday, it announced that it had _received 510(k) clearance from the US FDA_, thereby permitting Wheezo to sell and market its class two medical device, along with the accompanying app.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 August 2021)

Interesting reversal on the chart, for reasons unknown to me.
A push to 10 cent before closing the gap? 
Or a reversal back to 8 cent then an attempt at 10 cent again?
Dunno, heads or tails.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 August 2021)

I did look at RSH a while ago but remembered the old adage " If you want to know what the weather is like, look out the window. "

I ran it past my quack then and she rolled her eyes. 

I suppose if they get 2-3% of all people with the asthma they will make a quid, but getting them is the problem. 

Chartwise I'd be looking at a filling of that gap as you pointed out @frugal.rock 

Here at the hotel over 50% at the public bar wheeze from the smokes and use puffers and I haven't seen any of them holding egg shaped gizmos to their necks. 

gg


----------

